# Should Weber have built a gravity feed ?



## Smokin Okie (Jun 11, 2021)

Instead of the SmokeFire ?

Right now,  there's a large jump from a MB or Chargriller to patio gravity feeds like Assassin 17 or Southern Q Limo Jr.      Almost a $2,000 price diff.     I think Weber could've filled the void in between. 

And I'd guess they'd done a better job with it than they did with the SmokeFire.


----------



## Chasdev (Jun 11, 2021)

I'm all for more cookers to chose from, may the best cooker win.
Having said that, Weber is not afraid to charge a lot for what seems like what should be a medium price kettle rig.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Jun 11, 2021)

Adjusted for inflation,  Weber Kettles and WSM's are about the same price they've always been.

A WSM in 1980 sold for $120 .     Inflation adjusted it would cost $392 today, and sells for $325.

I don't have historical sales prices for Kettles,   just experience of owning one since 1989.    And I would guess they're no diff than the WSM.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 11, 2021)

There is definitely a big jump to the professional / competition builds. Once you are in that range there are some excellent charcoal cabinets that are not gravity that work just as well and are more readily available used. Humphreys and Backwoods are just two that done to mind. You are likely on to something though. With the popularity of the gravity feed with essentially a built in guru a mid range option would likely be a nice seller.


----------



## normanaj (Jun 12, 2021)

Been keeping my eye on the Smokefire for the past a couple of months.I started a thread asking about it last month.Some good info and links within that thread.






						Weber SmokeFire
					

Was out today and saw one of these for the first time.I'm not in the market for a pellet grill at the moment but my curiosity got the best me as they were on sale.I've never owned a bad Weber product but I've not seen or heard anything about these on here or anywhere else.Anyone own one?




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## JWFokker (Jun 12, 2021)

Considering it earned the name Weber GreaseFire, I think they'd have run into exactly the same problem with a gravity fed cooker. And they'd probably want $2000 for it to boot. The SmokeFire should have been $1200. It ain't a MAK or a Cookshack. Weber hasn't been making very good decisions these past few years in my opinion. Even the changes they've made to classic products have been somewhat questionable.


----------

